# Fence building



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, this weekend my dad, my brother and I started working on a fence around my place. We have minimal experience, but we know what we're doing (I think) HAHA.
I can already tell this is going to take awhile... Oh well, one post at a time right? Anything to save $3,800
The first few pics are before we started, and the last 2 are what we finished this weekend. We didnt start until around 3:00 Saturday after I went and got all materials.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*First weekend*

Corners and H braces mounted on North side, still alot left to do hwell:


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

What type fence are you going with? (Board, net wire, barb wire ?)


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

jm423 said:


> What type fence are you going with? (Board, net wire, barb wire ?)


I was planning on the net wire (graduated) in the beginning, but I ended up getting the goat fence (4x4 squares).


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you use a powered auger to dig post hole?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Definitely need to H brace the corners. I prefer the brace post ~8 ft from the corner post, looks like you are about that.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Did you use a powered auger to dig post hole?





jm423 said:


> Definitely need to H brace the corners. I prefer the brace post ~8 ft from the corner post, looks like you are about that.


Yep a powered Auger on the back of our tractor.

Yes, our H braces are 8', and then we're going 10' between the posts down the run.
Hopefully we can get alot more done this weekend if I don't have to work.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

First full run of post in, at 20 mins/day between getting home from work, and dark, it's going to take awhile.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Look at it this way--you are off to a real good start, just need a little finishing up.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

jm423 said:


> Look at it this way--you are off to a real good start, just need a little finishing up.


:cheers:

Hopefully with an early start Sunday I can get my back run done and start installing my H-Braces.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

The best part is the time you get with the family and their willingness to help out. Memories you will appreciate even more in later years. Congrats on a good start and thanks for posting.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

sea ray said:


> The best part is the time you get with the family and their willingness to help out. Memories you will appreciate even more in later years. Congrats on a good start and thanks for posting.


Thanks... Yea we've made a few already.. We got the Auger stuck about 3 foot down, that was something else


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've built lots of fence,and am impressed with your first job.Great work.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

There are some tricks (aka techniques) to stretching net wire. If you are interested, PM me. Sounds like Peckerwood should have some tricks up his sleeve also


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on a good start, looks good so far!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*Thanks folks*

Appreciate the kind words, I got my back run finished over the weekend.
Starting today we'll be installing the H braces.
And yes, I know these posts on the back are crooked as all get out. Thats why they're on the back :headknock


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good start. Why didn't you return the crooked posts?


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Good start. Why didn't you return the crooked posts?


They had a BIG ***** sign that said you can't pick through the posts. American Fence in League City. Plus it's not worth it for me to drive an hour back to return them. They had the best prices, and beggers can't be choosers. It'll work out fine.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with crooked post, turn bow in line with fence, adds interest!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You can buy perfect straight post,and they'll bow on you as soon as the sun heats them up.Good job your doing there.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks folks... We got the H-Braces installed last weekend, but didnt want to try ans stretch any fence witht he ground being as wet as it was. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Strung barbed wire yesterday around the bottom 1/2"-1" up from ground. Hopefully it'll detour the coyotes a little bit, and keep my dog from digging out.
Maybe this weekend we can get some fence stapled up, but it'll be hard to finish the job with a dead-gum softball tourney.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you use concrete to set those posts?


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Do you use concrete to set those posts?


I used concrete in all of the corner posts & H-Braces. the small post in between, No. Just tamped them in really good as we went along.

Update:
Slick wire set all the way around tops.. Next step = run the 4x4 wire, then I'll be done.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*Finally*

I finally had a chance to make a small run of fence. (Picture below)

Anyone have an opinion on what to do about the downhill drop (H-Brace)?
Just run it at the angle? This is the only place I'm going to have a problem.


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

I think you have your brace wire on the H-brace running the wrong way. It is supposed to run from the bottom of your anchor post or at least that is the way I have been taught. Just my .02, in any case your doing a great job.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

chazenreds said:


> I think you have your brace wire on the H-brace running the wrong way. It is supposed to run from the bottom of your anchor post or at least that is the way I have been taught. Just my .02, in any case your doing a great job.


I agree with you.... All of our others run the right way, but for some reason my dad thought it should go that way.. Why i dont know. I just went with it, it's not a long run so,, Oh well.
But I agree with you.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow who painted the house?? Looks good


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

dbarham said:


> Wow who painted the house?? Looks good


Some old guy ..
I picked him up at Home Depot :cheers:


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*Updated Pics*

I finally had some time to run some fence this weekend. :dance:
It's about time to hang gates!


----------

